# Virtual Instruments Magazine forum is up and running



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 16, 2007)

If you look closely, you'll notice that something's changed in this forum: the VI Mag link now goes to our own forum. VImag.net, the younger sister of this forum, is rrrrready to go. 

At this stage we're leaving things wide open; we'll add more sub-forum forums as things take shape and we see where it wants to go. I hope you'll all come and join the fun.

Our new issue shall be online directly, by the way, and we'll be sending out the usual email announcing it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 16, 2007)

Nick and I have been talking about this for some time now. Our beloved VI Control Forum targets the special needs of semi-pro and pro film, television & media composers who need to know what's up regarding film music of all styles and how to get better at it. Since a lot of that is symphonic-based we do focus upon helping musicians and composers orchestrate (Peter Alexander's course for example), compose (Equal Interval System or EIS), and offer a place to discuss, discourse, ask questions and relay helpful hints to improve our ability to optimally utilize symphonic samples, midi mockup, virtual instruments and mixing techniques. Heck we even did a custom orchestral library last year!

Nick and others have suggested that the bigger picture in the Virtual Instruments community is far larger. The needs of musicians and songwriters in the recording industry who use or want to use Virtual Instruments to get where they want to go will also need to be addressed. Virtual Instruments Magazine's Forum is a beginning to expand upon the precept that Virtual Instruments is a very vast idea and ideology that affects how people use and listen to music now and in the future. It IS the future. 

Virtual Instruments Magazine's Forum will be more developer-based and as such it will be a contrast to what we have here. Informationally it may be cool to have growing resources to help us all improve and be informed. It will be an interesting balance to what we have here at V.I. Control Forum where the composers rule and call the shots like we've always done - in other words, we're not changing V.I.'s focus. I love V.I. - its my home and many others feel that way too.

Nick's great and I'm sure Virtual Instruments Magazine's Forum will be too. We aim to together enhance our readers' informational sources. We'll have links on both forums to point to each other's forum. As Nick mentioned, we're going to be part of a family that looks at and tries together to peel the onion we all know as the vast subject Virtual Instruments regardless of what genre or musical background you want to focus on. Enjoy.


----------



## sbkp (Mar 17, 2007)

Dammmit, Nick! I just got down to two forums a day! Now this....


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 17, 2007)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> Virtual Instruments Magazine's Forum will be more developer-based and as such it will be a contrast to what we have here. Informationally it may be cool to have growing resources to help us all improve and be informed. It will be an interesting balance to what we have here at V.I. Control Forum where the composers rule and call the shots like we've always done - in other words, we're not changing V.I.'s focus. I love V.I. - its my home and many others feel that way too.



Sounds like it'll be another NS. 8) Everyone to their battlestations!!! Just kidding probably. o/~


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well put Sir Frederick.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 17, 2007)

I registered yesterday and it said a confirmation email will come through to activate the account. Only it hasnt come through??

Edit: oops, disregard. :?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats on the site Nick. o-[][]-o 

Would it be possible to make the font a little bigger? (I went to the settings but couldn't find anything to do that)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Peeps.

Done. See if that's any better.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 18, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Mar 18 said:


> Thanks Peeps.
> 
> Done. See if that's any better.



Yep, much better!


----------



## GuruOne.biz (Oct 18, 2007)

I've given up :!: ..... after 6 failed attempts to signup :roll: 

As soon as you change the policy to "inclusive", I'll try again :wink: 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## DrJazz9781 (Apr 23, 2016)

Sure, I'll give it a try.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 24, 2016)

DrJazz - this thread is not far off of 9 years old


----------



## DrJazz9781 (Apr 25, 2016)

I missed the date?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, unfortunately we're no longer publishing, and both the magazine and the forum are long gone. That forum was a collaborative effort with this one, and it never took off anyway.

The magazine was a great adventure, though.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 25, 2016)

The VI magazine was superb. Nick created something great.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 25, 2016)

VI-Mag Revival?? *nudge nudge*


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 26, 2016)

I would subscribe in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 26, 2016)

Sincere thanks, but the world has changed and unfortunately the economics stopped adding up. Believe me, I've gone over and over all the scenarios, and they're just not feasible today.


----------



## sgmusik (Apr 26, 2016)

Was it a print magazine or an online publication? Is there anyway to look at old issues?


----------



## Vovique (Apr 27, 2016)

It was a print mag, and I still keep all the issues on my book shelf. Mostly because the world will never see anything like that ever again - a paper magazine dedicated to virtual instruments. PDF editions were available as well, one may find those online.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 27, 2016)

I enjoyed my free copies at NAMM. I miss mags.


----------



## garyhiebner (May 31, 2016)

Virtual Instruments was an awesome magazine. Bring it back in eZine form?


----------



## K8ch (May 31, 2016)

Hi folks,

Here's a link to a 4 years of magazines, in .pdf format.
http://dlia.ir/Scientific/Magazines/SoundandMusic/Virtual.Instruments.Magazine.Sound.Music

For each one, you have to click on he link that brings up the page that has a link to the page that has the link to the pdf file on it. 
It's a little convoluted, but not hard.
I just found these a minute ago, so I don't know if they're all there...but they seem to be.



Peace,
K8ch


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 7, 2016)

The link "www.vimag.net" is down. What is the correct address to the forum?


----------



## playz123 (Jun 7, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> The link "www.vimag.net" is down. What is the correct address to the forum?


Uh, please note this thread was started back in 2007 and VI magazine and forum are long gone. Nick is still with us though.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh. I did not know that. 
Thank you for the hint.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 7, 2016)

Bump


----------

